# Abit of Advice for a Creaking Old Crock



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry, don't normally venture onto this site - hope I'm wearing the right clothing and this bottle of plonk is OK for the party.Anyroad, I have got to the stage, probably over about 2 years where I am right stiff of a morning, particularly in the ankles. This is probably due to wearing completely inappropriate shoes and possibly cos I'm about a stone overweight (I'm not grostesque - more abit bulky). Once I got going I'm right as rain but I wondered whether at this time of life (and I'm 45 next Friday) I should be taking a supplement, summat natural to help this. I'm on medication for depression and am likely to stay on that very long-term (30mg mitrazapene) but apart from that, in very good health.So, dunno, any ideas - I have heard cod-liver oil helps but dunno - can you get that in capsules and is there anything else. I certainly don't want to go on further medications.Ta ever soSue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sue, If you're considering taking meds for it, I'd suggest asking your dr about it -- in case the meds interact with the antideps you're taking -- and this also includes over the counter meds and herbal/natural remedies. And please do so before taking anything.Sorry I don't know whether cod liver oil helps or not... I may have misunderstood your post, is this for your ankle (which feels stiff in the morning)? My mom eats Rhizoma Dioscoreae (Common Yam Rhizome, also called Chinese Yam) to un-stiff her joints (she says it works after often eating it for a prolonged period of time, i don't know, like 6 months maybe? -- I ate with her but you know one has to have stiff joints to feel whether it works). It's a food you could probably find in an Aisan market. looks like this -- (edited by Cherrie, link removed -- for links that work better please see the 5th post of this thread).Just peal and steam and then put sugar on it and eat...The plant does look kind of strange, though, so... Otherwise hope you find something that works for you Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Cherrie - thanks so much for the link darling - no, thats just my point - no way would I consider going on any medication - just summat - it seems to be my ankles that are just so stiff of a morning - this has been compounded by tripping over the dog (god I sound like a madwoman) about 10 days' ago - and its right swollen. I've had to swallow my pride (and our fast-diminishing bank balance) and book a private physio appt next Monday - cos the GP won't refer me - says it will "sort itself out" (yeah well you try dog-walking daily and driving all over Cheshire and Derbyshire) within 6 weeks or so.I'll certainly have a proper look at the link - and of course, being so near to Manchester, we are very well placed for Chinese Herbalists and Supermarkets and the like - Manchester's Chinatown in enormous. Right - better get off to the Mill - Welsh speaking school today - Hope????Sue


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Ooh eerrr - it didn't like that - a load of Chinese characters bobbed up on t'screen and then all sorts of wierd messages appeared - any chance of you re-sending. Sorry to be a pain in the whatsit!!Sue xxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry, Sue! I didn't know they could pop up stuff like that -- nothing as funky as that showed up for me (most probably because my antivirus blocks everything out), so... Sorry about that!I just meant to show you a pic or two of how it looks like, and here it is again --http://www.21food.com/userImages/cy2005/cy...112195346.jpghttp://www.taihefood.cn/pic/shanyao.jpgHope it they work out fine this time Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks babes - much better. To be honest, I'm sure I've done summat "mechanical" by tripping over the dog (silly bugger) - so I'm off to the Physio on Monday next if it hasn't got better be then.Thanks for the links and info - a star as always.How are you BTW - better now you are back home?Sue


----------

